# Primarch Traits



## Flame80010 (Dec 2, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> *Dark Angels *(_Legion I_): Lion El'Jonson- Loyalist
> *---------- (Legion II): ----------*
> *Emperor's Children* (_Legion III_): Fulgrim- Traitor
> *Iron Warriors* (_Legion IV_): Perturabo- Traitor
> ...


ok so thanks to baron i now know which chapters have which primearches...

so now my question is... what Traits do each of the Primearches Bestow apon their respecitive space marine chapters :3


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Leman Russ= the Wolfen and acute senses.
Sanguinius= the blood range, red thirst, longevity.
Ferrus= hate of the flesh
khan= afinity twords cav
that's all I can answer right now( heading home) but baron should be a min or so behind.

Edit: lexicanum would be a good reference for you.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Sigh that massivly depressing. Had spend quite some time writing up all the legions, was just starting on Raven Guard when the internet crashed. Starting again lol, not gonna be quite as detailed as last time im afraid

The personalities and traits of alot of the Legions are different depending on whether its pre or post heresy. For now i'll go with Pre-Heresy

Lion El Jonson - Dark Angels - Very feudal knight like in nature due to their background of Knightly Orders on Caliban before the Imperium came. Excellent strategists, ranking up the highest amount of victories of all Legions along with the Luna Wolves.

Fulgrim - Emperors Children - Obsessed with perfection. All marines studied battle plans, tactics and doctrines to a minute detail to make sure they could perform to the absoloute best of their abilities on the battlefield leaving no room for error, only perfection would do. Also most took a great interest in Art and literature unlike most astartes, interacting with the remembrances often and going to watch shows and productions.

Perturabo - Iron Warriors - Humourless and Cold, excellent at seige warfare and brutal in close quarters. Due to being left to Garrison many worlds they were usually quite bitter and of low morale, never seen as friendly to their fellow Legions.

Jaghatai Khan - White Scars - Very similar to the mongols, following a tribe like attitude and structure and almost spiritual stance. Experts at lighning fast warfare making heavy use of fast attack elements and little heavy support.

Leman Russ - Space Wolfs - Very similar to Vikings. Marines would adorn their armour and clothing with pelts, fetishes, runes and talismans. Wolf like in nature and appearence with elongated canines and better sense of smell than most astartes, acting fierce and to some legions like mindless savages. All marines shared a close affinity with wolfs and some other animals.

Rogal Dorn - Imperial Fists - Another humourless and grim personality set, reffered to as 'Stone Men' by the other Legions. Experts at Seige warfare and following a strict deployment across all companys making some think them unimaginative but this doctine was excellent at their chosen speciality of seige warfare.

Konrad Curze - Night Lords - Like Curze himself many were unstable, having been recruited from murders, rapists and criminals in general. Used fear as a weapon and terrorized any enemy they came across to the point of being reprimanded by the Emperor himself for their brutality.

Sanguinius - Blood Angels - Said to be the noblest of Astartes, blessed with long life and good features, seen as the paragons of Astartes. Excellent close combat and shock troopers, gaining a repuation in melee combat as fierce as the World Eaters.

Ferrus Manus - Iron Hands - Organised into Clans. Believed that flesh was weak and sought to augement themselves with bionics wherever possible to make themselves better. Did not have Chaplains as such but Iron Fathers instead acting both as techmarines and chaplains holding a great respect within the Legion. Blunt and brutal in combat.

Angron - World Eaters - Brutal and fierce. All had a thrist for battle that was further augemented by psycho surgery similar to what their Primarch himself went through. Saw battle as a brutal and unforgiving affair, caring little if at all for collateral damage, using any means to get the job done, did not care for elegance or style like other legions. Beserk in melee combat and barely able to be restrained.

Roboute Guilliman - Ultramrines - Similar to Romans and seen as one of the more 'human' of the Legions treating regular humans with more respect than other Legions. Strictly and rigidly followed set tactics and procedures down to the letter making some see them as uncreative or lacking imagination but their record of victories was amongst the highest before the Lion and Horus.

Mortarion - Death Guard - Relentless and unstoppable. Naturally resistant to most toxins and poisons they excelled in worlds with unpure atmospheres. Forwent the use of jump packs or heavier weapons, they were unforgiving and cared little for elegance making them excellent troops for boarding actions of confined spaces.

Magnus - Thousand Sons - Similar to Egyptians. Almost all marines were potent psykers and scholars. Disliked close combat instead prefering to use their powers and strategies to predict their oponents every move and action. Highly Disciplined and intelligent, although some would consider them to be quite arrogant.

Horus - Luna Wolves - Noble and cunning. As the Luna Wolves they were a flexible and adaptable ready to respond and change tactics to new events or order quickly and efficently. Noticeably well natured and good humoured. Immensely proud and cared little for how the other Legions percieved them, standing up to any other Astartes regardless of rank or stature.

Lorgar - Word Bearers - Religous fanatics and great orators, revered the Emperor as a god despite his views and orders. All marines read the scriptures of Lorgar and memorised passages of his work with as much zeal as combat tactics. Relentless when occupying a world, stamping out all signs of rebellion and consequently building the most faithful of imperial worlds.

Vulkan - Salamanders - Most human of all Legions, treating humans with almost as much respect as their battlebrothers and maintaing close links with humans on their homeworld. Heavy emphasis on self-reliance, sacrifice and loyalty. All of them are great artificers and smiths, able to build their own weapons and repair and improve upon their armour and equipment.

Corax - Raven Guard - Pale and with jet black hair, they are fiercly independent. Quiet and reserved. Favour stealth and hit and run tactics, hitting enemy weak points and precise targets leaving no room for mindless combat.

Alpharius/Omegon - Alpha Legion - Entirely self reliant and experts at infiltration. Make extensive use of human spies and agents recruited and run by individual marines. Use misdirection and subtefuge to fight wars not striking until everything is ready and all avenues covered, leading to total defeats of their enemys and solid victories. Shown to still care for the lives of their human agents even going so far as to rescue them if captured.


----------



## Flame80010 (Dec 2, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Sigh that massivly depressing. Had spend quite some time writing up all the legions, was just starting on Raven Guard when the internet crashed. Starting again lol, not gonna be quite as detailed as last time im afraid
> 
> The personalities and traits of alot of the Legions are different depending on whether its pre or post heresy. For now i'll go with Pre-Heresy
> 
> ...


thank you x3 this has been very helpful o.o
rep will be awared because im good like that ^.^


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice summary _Angel of Blood_. 



Angel of Blood said:


> Lion El Jonson - Dark Angels - Very feudal knight like in nature due to their background of Knightly Orders on Caliban before the Imperium came. Excellent strategists, ranking up the highest amount of victories of all Legions along with the Luna Wolves.


More recent background however puts the Imperial Fists as ranking up the second best record during the Great Crusade (over the Ultramarines and Dark Angels).



Angel of Blood said:


> Konrad Curze - Night Lords - Like Curze himself many were unstable, having been recruited from murders, rapists and criminals in general. Used fear as a weapon and terrorized any enemy they came across to the point of being reprimanded by the Emperor himself for their brutality.


Although according to Curze and his Legion, their methods were entirely sanctioned by the Emperor. The Emperor apparently needed Curze to shed his humanity and become the monster that the Emperor couldn't publically be seen to be, but desperately needed nonetheless. Then as public opinion turned against the Night Lords' methods, the Emperor shunned his son and even went as far as to send countless assassins to terminate him (long before the Heresy even erupted). Thus the Night Lords went into a self-imposed exile (following the events of _Dark King_) as (at least according to them) they were betrayed by the Emperor, not the other way around.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> More recent background however puts the Imperial Fists as ranking up the second best record during the Great Crusade (over the Ultramarines and Dark Angels)


Really? interesting. So i assume the order is roughly Luna Wolves, Imperial Fists, Dark Angels, Ultramarines.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Leman Russ also gave the Space Wolves exetended canine teeth and their acute senses not only allows them better night vision and hearing but also great tracking abilities. He also seemed to give them his rage when angered & like mentioned they act in the manner of a pack to the point they continue until the pack is decimated and left with one Lone Wolf member who basically strides on to the battle with a death wish. Although maybe not a trait of Russ they are also considered extremely honourable and loyal, not only to their battle brothers but also to their allies, this sometimes conficts with how the Imperium likes to do business. They are also single minded in battle like Russ, this is to destroy what stands in their way, no matter what that may be.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Dark angels were 4th from what I remember.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

u should put luna wolves/sons of horus


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

True but i was more going off what they were like as the Luna Wolves as the attitude of the legion changed rather dramaticly soon after being renamed the Sons of Horus.

And Dark Angels have been moved from 2nd to 4th??


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats was good work Angel of Blood. I would also put the Iron Hands and Ferrus Manus as being pretty cold. In fact, evidence suggests they maybe the coldest and most distant from than most chapters, as the battle of Thranx suggests.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Interestingly _The First Heretic_ gives us some form of new perspective on each facet of the Primarchs which is interesting.

I won't bother putting it in spoiler tags as its not really a spoiler at all:


The First Heretic said:


> ...The Lion is your father's rationality - his analytical skill unburdened by conscience. Magnus is his psychic potential and eager mind, unrestrained by patience. Russ is his ferocity, untempered by reason. Even Horus... The Emperor's ambition, unshaped by humility... Horus hides his arrogance, but it is there - a layer beneath his skin, a shroud around his soul. Pride beats through his body like blood...
> 
> Guilliman is your father's echo, heart and soul. If all else went wrong, he would be heir to the empire. Horus is the brightest star and you carry your father's face, but Guilliman's heart and soul are cast in the Emperor's image...
> 
> ...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Most of the legion traits listed here have more to do with the worlds the legions were raised from than anything inherited from their primarchs. Few actually come from the genetic link. Off hand, I'd say the SWs mutations and ferocity, the TS psychic potential, and the BA longevity seem to be the only direct genetic traits passed on. 

Most other traits are a result of the environmental or technological conditions of their home world, which also influenced the character of the individual primarchs, and how they developed their combat doctrines.


----------

